# Smoked Octopus Salad for a Fabulous Friday!



## leah elisheva (Jun 12, 2015)

Happy Friday Fabulous Smokers and here's to delicious things all weekend!

I know that I have 10 zillion octopus posts on here already, plus my "for the love of octopus" thread somewhere here too with so many of my mollusks; BUT, today I mopped some fantastic guys through grape seed oil and smoked them 15 minutes at high heat with hickory on my humble little gas smoker and they were fabulous!

The legs crispy, the head explosive and so juicy - squirting as I bit into it and deliciously so - but the belly is the softest part (forget pork belly when there are Cephalopods around!) and that was just baby soft and tender as can be!

The smokey flavor layered beautifully over a salad of miscellaneous items I needed to use up, and I did an avocado oil, apple cider vinegar, pink Himalayan sea salt & ground white pepper dressing that was so savory and amazing!

No vino at lunch today for me (for a change) as I have to drive out later and so it was just food!

Meanwhile, here's to grabbing life by the tentacles and to fabulous exotic, healthful, and simply arranged food!

Cheers and warm wishes, Leah












image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 12, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 12, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 12, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 12, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 12, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 12, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 12, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 12, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 12, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 12, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 12, 2015


----------



## bmaddox (Jun 12, 2015)

That looks way better than what I had for lunch. What temp did you smoke them at?


----------



## daveomak (Jun 13, 2015)

Damn.....  that's my favorite bait for halibut....    BUT.....   that stuff would NOT go on the hook....   I'd eat it....


----------



## leah elisheva (Jun 13, 2015)

Thank you tons Bmaddox! I am thinking 380 or higher on heat. I like to bang it out quickly (not a patient chick) and love what the higher heat does to the kind of foods I rotate most often.

Thanks too Dave! You were so blessed to have all the world's finest ocean treasures and I agree with you, if having that as bait, I would eat it! The belly part is so damn soft - like baby food! Beautiful treasures from the sea!

Today is smoked chicken thighs. Here's wishing all a delicious Saturday! Cheers and warm wishes, Leah


----------



## moikel (Jun 13, 2015)

Love Octopus ,all sorts of ways. The big guys are getting served here ,simmered with aromatics  ,cooled then hit hard & fast with big flavours . Char grilled the best IMO.
Such a versatile critter.


----------



## leah elisheva (Jun 13, 2015)

Yes Mick, char grilled is terrific too! Happy Saturday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## crazymoon (Jun 14, 2015)

LE, Your meal looks excellent !


----------



## leah elisheva (Jun 15, 2015)

Thank you so much CrazyMoon!

And happy new week (it's bike week right?) and delicious things to you! This octopus was a treat - especially the soft belly! Cheers and warm wishes, Leah


----------



## xray (Jun 15, 2015)

Very nice! Those plated shots belong in a magazine. So much better than the cucumber/tomato salads I've been packing for lunch.


----------



## leah elisheva (Jun 16, 2015)

Well thank you so much Xray! I am in love with the soft belly of the octopus! And who is that adorable canine creature in your avatar photo? AMAZING!!! Cheers and many thanks, Leah


----------



## xray (Jun 16, 2015)

Leah Elisheva said:


> Well thank you so much Xray! I am in love with the soft belly of the octopus! And who is that adorable canine creature in your avatar photo? AMAZING!!! Cheers and many thanks, Leah



 That is Remy,  my year and a half old Weimaraner.  She is wonderful, loyal,  extremely intelligent and just a great dog all around !


----------



## leah elisheva (Jun 16, 2015)

Well Remy the dog is so very beautiful!!!


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jun 21, 2015)

Hey Leah

Been a while.  You keeping well?

Fantastic looking meal, and plated with your usual style--in that one pic, the octopus on the edge of the plate looks like a Chinese dragon

Gary


----------



## millerbuilds (Jun 21, 2015)

Leah Elisheva said:


> Happy Friday Fabulous Smokers and here's to delicious things all weekend!
> 
> I know that I have 10 zillion octopus posts on here already, plus my "for the love of octopus" thread somewhere here too with so many of my mollusks; BUT, today I mopped some fantastic guys through grape seed oil and smoked them 15 minutes at high heat with hickory on my humble little gas smoker and they were fabulous!
> 
> ...


I am going to add this to my list of things to try!  It looks great, thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## leah elisheva (Jun 21, 2015)

Thank you so much Millerbuilds!
These truly are a treat!
Happy Father's Day!
Cheers! - Leah


----------



## captain randy (Jun 21, 2015)

That dish looks incredible! Beautiful presentation Leah!


----------



## leah elisheva (Jun 22, 2015)

Thank you Captain Randy! I think octopus, calamari & cuttlefish are great treasures!!!!!! Happy new week!!!


----------



## moikel (Jun 22, 2015)

Shortest day of the year,celebrated in Hobart Tasmania  by several hundred people swimming nude in the Derwent River. 1c on shore 10c in the water.
Organised event ,life guards etc. They do it every year. Got a bit of mind of their own those Tasmanians!


----------



## moikel (Jun 22, 2015)

Correction 725 people did the swim.All about mid year renewal of spirit ,cleansing & going forward. Don't know what they ate afterwards so much seafood to choose from in Tassie.
Hope your well .
Mick


----------



## leah elisheva (Jun 23, 2015)

Mick, I keep LOVING everything Tassie! And from what you share it sounds like my kind of place and more and more! Happy Tuesday! Just back from a pal's and will get to e-mail later too! Cheers!!!! - Leah


----------



## leah elisheva (Jun 24, 2015)

Thank you Gary! Just got the notification right now, oddly enough, for your post that got snuck in above and which for some reason I didn't see then in order; and so THANK YOU indeed! Here is to Chinese Dragons then!!! So fun!

Happy hump day! Make it amazing!!!! Cheers and warm wishes, Leah


----------



## bgosnell151 (Feb 28, 2016)

OK, so clearly I am living life the wrong way.  I only have had octopus in sushi, and it is easily my favorite.  So I must try this.  Couple questions Leah:
1. How large are the octopus that you get?
2. How do you know when they are done?  When the heads pop punk?
3. Is it possible to cook low and slow?  I have an electric smoker that won't allow me to get to the temps you are using.
I just looked through several of your octopus threads and they all look AMAZING!  Keep them coming.


----------



## smoking4fun (Mar 26, 2016)

That looks like an amazing meal.  How smokey do they get in such a short time?  Obviously, it's a different meat/protein than typical beef/pork that I'm used to smoking.  Those have an excellent color (and my mouth is watering after seeing those pics of the plated meal).  Good job!


----------

